# 6 gal. Nanocube - calling all Canadians!



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

After much shopping - in person and on the internet - I decided on a 6 gallon Nanocube for my little planted Puffer tank. I followed a JBJ link to Canadian sources and visited one today. No 6 gallon and according to the gentleman at the store, they are unavailable in Canada. I called all the other stores within driving distance and nobody else has them or knows anything. Does anybody here know otherwise? I thought about ordering one from the states, but with the exchange, duty, shipping and insurance - not to mention the fact that the warranty would probably be out the window - this isn't a likely alternative.

Please tell me somebody out there in cyber-land-Canada can give me some good news!!!

TIA! Kathy


----------



## GMINI (Jun 14, 2004)

I have been looking in the states, but I dont think they are available quite yet. I want one too, still waiting down here....


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

*6 gal. Nanocube*

Oh! Well, this is good news! Well, not GOOD news... :tongue: 

JBJ is showing it on their website - I wonder when it is going to be available? 

Kathy


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 6, 2005)

I think they are just so new that they have not reached many retailers yet. I have yet to see one in South Florida, and the very active reef-tank community down here is ripe for them. I don't even see them available/advertised on any of the major pet/fish internet sellers.


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

*6 gal. Nanocube*

Okay - I just fired off an email to JBJ! I'll let y'all know what I find out.

Kathy


----------



## chacal (Nov 21, 2003)

*6 gal and 24 gal nanocubes in stock*

fwiw, i noticed that aquariumplant.com has both the new 6 gal and 24 gal nanocubes. I dunno how their prices compare...

the 6:

http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/NC666.html

the 24:

http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/NC913.html

hope this helps,

phil


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

yes, i noticed it too. Im not sure if they ship to canada though, so PM Del.
they say special intro price @ 200 bucks w/ stand... seams reasonable, i guess...


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

*Nano6 International Shipping*

Hi,

I saw the Nano6 on a site called windowtothesea.com that says to email them about internatinal shipping. It might be worth a try! What a cool little tank!

Fig


----------



## codeflag99 (Mar 12, 2004)

*Aquarium Depot - Home delivery within the GTA and surrounding areas.*

http://www.aquariumdepot.com/cart/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=117


----------



## Jumbotummy (Feb 12, 2004)

We have some down here in San Francisco...


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

*6 gal. Nanocube*

Geez... The 12 gal. deluxe is $299 (CA) at Aquarium Depot and petsolutions has it for $149 (US). Yuck-poo-ey - this requires math. But at first blush, even with the exchange rate - this seems like a huge price difference! Doesn't look like petsolutions has the 6 gallon. Hmmm... math is baaad...

Kathy


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks, Puff!

For turning me on to the 6g Nano!! I just ordered one from Aquarium Plants.com Looks like a two week wait until they ship.


My 12 gal. Nano is the regular, cheaper version and it has 2 watts per gallon. It cost me $85 US and is doing great. Did you try windowstothesea.com ?

Figs


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

We are supposed to get them tomorrow, today now, and yes we do ship equipment to Canada. You would have to ask JBJ about the warranty issue though. Our price is for the new Deluxe models with the blue LED moonlight. JBJ has factory protected pricing on these tanks and no one can sell them for less than the minimum. (Notice everyone has pretty much the same price.) We do the customs form but you have to pay the Canadian taxes.


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

*6 gal. Nanocube*



figgy said:


> Thanks, Puff!
> 
> For turning me on to the 6g Nano!! I just ordered one from Aquarium Plants.com Looks like a two week wait until they ship.
> 
> ...


De nada, Figgy! I am so jealous! Aren't they the prettiest little Nanos ever?

And thanks for the heads-up Opie! I gotta get out the calculator (and call JBJ about the warranty), but at first blush - even with the exchange and duty - it looks as if US prices are much lower than what I would pay around here...

Kathy


----------



## glass-gardens.com (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been pricing the 24G deluxe (no stand) trying to decide between a nano and something like an Eclipse system, so I went ahead and asked about Canadian shipments as well.

The best price I've found so far is at Petsolutions, $229.00 (US) which would be around $283.00 Canadian, in regards to the warranty, they will cover any exchange/repairs for the first two months of the warranty period, after that you would deal directly with JBJ.

I used an address in Calgary to get an idea of shipping costs, right around $65.00 via USPS, which in my experience is the best way to ship to Canada considering some of the outrageous brokerage fees charged by other shippers.

Hope this helps


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

*6 gal. Nanocube*

Thank you SO much Glass-Gardens!!! You rock, all helping me avoid math headache and such... roud: 

Kathy


----------



## codeflag99 (Mar 12, 2004)

*In the GTA also can try...*

Aquapets
680 Silverstar Blvd, unit 303-305. (Steeles/Kennedy) 
416-834-8613.
they open at 12 everyday
close at 9p.m..... even on saturdays


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

*Gta*

Thanks Codeflag! 

Kathy


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey, GTApuffgal, did you ever manage to get your Nanocube and did you purchase it from a Canadian source?

I have to say these are teh sexy and I can't help but covet one. :icon_bigg Does anyone know of any local dealers on the west coast in the Lower Mainland area? Failing that, a Canadian internet store I could order one from?

Thanks! Joan


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey Joan! 

No - I don't have my cube yet... :icon_frow I did find a store here locally that doesn't carry them (only 12 & 24), but can order one in for me. Just have to save the pennies now... I haven't checked in awhile, but last I did none of the Canadian mail order companies that I am aware of carry them and JBJ doesn't list any dealers outside of Ontario on their website. 

Good luck - they are TOO sexy. Saw a 12 up close and personal and oh man!


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

Those 12 and 24 look just way too sexy in pictures, so up close and personal I can only imagine. I would love either one if/when the piggy bank permits. And the 6 would be so cool on a desk or a shelf where you'll see it all the time, and what a great li'l home for some guppy fry it would be.

Sorry to hear you don't have yours yet. :icon_frow These just seem like such a great product it's hard to believe they aren't more readily available in Canada.


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

Hey

Here is a website for Canadians, you could post your questions here but here is a list of pet stores throughout Canada. Happy reading, enjoy!!!

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27317 roud:


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

GTApuffgal said:


> I haven't checked in awhile, but last I did none of the Canadian mail order companies that I am aware of carry them and JBJ doesn't list any dealers outside of Ontario on their website.


In my internet travels attempting to find Canadian sources I found the 6 gallons here: aquariumdepot.com 6G Nanocube

Don't know if you've seen that yet.


Oh, and thank you for posting that list, amber2461!


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks Joan!!! Would you believe, that's where I saw the other sizes and at that time they told me they wouldn't be getting the 6gal. Great price - gonna have to show the hubby - he really liked them too... :wink:


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

Hope to read a review from you soon! :icon_mrgr 

I'm tempted to check the 6G out... but hubby would not know until it's arrived and already set up. :wink: :angel:


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

Keep us posted you two !


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

I've emailed JBJ sales to find out if their dealers list at their site is up to date and if there are any dealers on the west coast in the Vancouver area or between here and Seattle. There is one listed south of Seattle in Lakewood, WA, but I'm hoping I might find someone in Bellingham or right in Seattle at the furthest.

Actually, looking at the US prices I can pick one up considerably cheaper even with the exchange and I have good friends in Seattle who could pick it up for me and bring it up their next trip up here. You'd have to think there'd be _somebody_ in Seattle carrying their product.


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh yeah, update...

Well JBJ contacted me saying there's no retailers on the west coast between here and Seattle.  It's something I'd really rather purchase in person rather than have it shipped. Anyway, I just got myself a plain ol' 20G last weekend, so no sexy 24G NanoCube in my near future.


----------



## christyf5 (Sep 23, 2004)

I just noticed this on J&L's website for those still interested:

JBJ 12G Nano 

JBJ 24G Nano 

Christy


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh thank you, Christy! roud: That's like a 10 minute drive from my house! I can't believe I never knew they were there :icon_redf and I can't believe JBJ never said anything about them. That 24 Nanocube they're showing is only 24W, and if so, that's overpriced, but I'm going to go in and have a look for myself... wheeeeeee, fun window shopping! :icon_bigg :fish:


----------



## christyf5 (Sep 23, 2004)

Hehe, glad I could help. I was just in there last week, awesome store :icon_bigg


----------



## joan (Apr 25, 2005)

They have some good prices on filters it looks like. I'm going to have to pop in and check them out. Looks like they're a saltwater store which means I probably skimmed right by them in the phone listings.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't know if it is worth it or not to you guys in Canada, but you might want to try ebay. There is one guy selling 6 gallon cubes for $89.00 + $25.00 shipping to the US. I don't know if he would sell to Canadians, but it might be worth a try.

I don't think that I would go for an eclipse system for 3 reasons:

1. The lighting looks pathetic.
2. Its acrylic whereas the nano cubes are glass.
3. The filtration looks cheesy.

One of the things that would seem advantageous to me is the fact that the nano cubes have the sump built into the back. You could put your equipment like heaters and CO2 reactors into the sump, and not have that stuff show in the actuall aquarium.

One disadvantage with the cubes is that they come standard with 50/50 lighting. I haven't seen any replacement bulbs in the 6500K range for the 18W light (6 gallon), but I have seen them for the 24W and 36W versions (12 gallon and 24 gallon)


----------



## imisky (May 19, 2005)

i think if you can and have the glass and stuff to make it, it would be worth it alot more, you can make it your own height and width, but alot of the people dont have access to those kind of stuff.


----------



## EcoSystem (May 24, 2005)

there are a few places that carry them in toronto that i know of.

Menagerie Pet Shop, Extreme Marine and Downtown Pet Center in Spadina Chinatown.

you should be able to find the 6 gallon Cube at Menagerie and Extreme for sure.

-Eco


----------

